# Demasoni at Petsmart



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

I recently saw Demasoni on sale for $5. Their usually priced at $7. I'm debating if I should get some even though Petsmart can be un predictable with their fish. My LFS sell them for $8.

Has anybody got a "bad" demasoni from Petsmart as in finding out that it was a hybrid?

Kenyi vs Demasoni which one is more aggressive?


----------



## Austinite (Jul 27, 2013)

I've seen post after post on this forum about not buying cichlids at Petsmart becuase they are known to be hybrids. I'm not sure if this is true or not?


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

If the demasoni are in a tank by themselves they might be solid,but If you notice kenyi,or other barred fish in the tank with them,I say stay away. I've seen some nice ones being sold in those stores before,but only to come back later and see them being housed in the same tank,as kenyi juvies. Then you kind of feel like,OK? which is which? I know then I would not get those fish.


----------



## master chi (Jan 3, 2010)

Demasoni,may be more conspecific aggressive,where Kenyi are just big bullies all around. IME!!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd pay the $8. What are the dimensions of your tank? For demasoni you want to end up with 12 or more after removing extra males. For kenyi you want 1m:7f in a tank that is 48x18 or larger.


----------



## ATXPeacock (Mar 13, 2013)

I would never buy fish from a petco or petsmart. You never know what your getting. Buy from a breeder or search your online sources. Sometimes shipping is worth it if you figure what gas price are.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

+1


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

There are good and bad at all places. Most all fish in the hobby come from the same place, anyway. The only difference is the fish farm they come from, and hey, it's a business all are trying to sell their goods, does anyone really care about quality anymore, it's all about quantity, some probablly more than others. So I guess you could say that Petsmart and Petco are a liitle worse in this department but I wouldn't say by a lot.

It really leaves it up to you to know your fish, breed, characteristics, and be able to judge the quality before you buy, at anyplace. Be it LFS, petco, petsmart, to me doesn't matter.


----------



## mandie311 (Jul 16, 2013)

Before I was more familiar with these fish, I bought some "demasoni" from petsmart. Turns out I have two female kenyi. Next time I went I did end up with 9 actual demasoni. Now I buy online.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

Usually if a demasoni is a hybrid, what is its mix?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Demasoni seem pure, even at Petsmart. Since they are so attractive as juveniles, and sell easily, there is motivation to keep them pure. Thou mass producing you can end up with lower quality fish. 
Considering how they are not a common fish in nature, who knows what generation the fry are... but breeding monomorphic fish seems easier to keep some kind of quality than dimorphic fish.

Of course they can always mix up the fish at Petsmart... they don't know what they are or don't care... I've even seen the attitude at LFS that "the Africans all look the same, who cares which is which they are all the same, I don't see how anyone can tell the difference".

Demasoni under $10 is cheap where I'm at.


----------



## jeff12 (Oct 21, 2011)

So it isn't common to find a demasoni hybrid?

If brothers and sister mate would they lower the quality of the fish?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

I am not completely sure, but I think if a brother and sister spawn the fry from them won't be any different.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

It's an accepted practice to breed snakes that way. Like a son back to its mother to produce some crazy color morph. People grow out fry to get more females for their stock, and breed back with their father.


----------



## skeletor18 (Mar 5, 2013)

Sometimes known for hybrids but low quality breeding (supposedly) from fish farms in Florida and Singapore or something like that


----------

